# devon COrnwall autumn rallies this year?



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

HI
As Newbies to this community are there any rallies/meets that we could join near here thisyear?

Mike & Julie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi the only rally we have in that direction is Warren Farm at Brean in Somerset


Jacquie


----------

